
AWS Dashboard – 500 Service Unavailable Error - vanwilder77
https://www.amazon.com/ap/signin?openid.assoc_handle=aws&openid.return_to=https%3A%2F%2Fsignin.aws.amazon.com%2Foauth%3Fresponse_type%3Dcode%26client_id%3Darn%253Aaws%253Aiam%253A%253A015428540659%253Auser%252Fhomepage%26redirect_uri%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fconsole.aws.amazon.com%252Fconsole%252Fhome%253Fstate%253DhashArgs%252523%2526isauthcode%253Dtrue%26noAuthCookie%3Dtrue&openid.mode=checkid_setup&openid.ns=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0&openid.identity=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0%2Fidentifier_select&openid.claimed_id=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0%2Fidentifier_select&action=&disableCorpSignUp=&clientContext=&marketPlaceId=&poolName=&authCookies=&pageId=aws.ssop&siteState=registered%2Cen_US&accountStatusPolicy=P1&sso=&openid.pape.preferred_auth_policies=MultifactorPhysical&openid.pape.max_auth_age=120&openid.ns.pape=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fextensions%2Fpape%2F1.0&server=%2Fap%2Fsignin%3Fie%3DUTF8&accountPoolAlias=&forceMobileApp=0&language=en_US&forceMobileLayout=0
======
quizotic
I get this too. Their service status page doesn't indicate anything wrong, and
ironically, the only way to contact them about the problem is to ... you
guessed it ... sign into the management console :-)

~~~
quizotic
at least now [http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/)
reports increased error rates (as in 100%?)

------
pgrote
The amazon issues appear to affect amazon video streaming, too.

------
quizotic
And now the outage is over, at least for me

